# Chroma key ausleuchten



## thelighter2 (11. April 2007)

Hi also ich habe jetzt eine Rote (Tapette) aufgespannt und es klappt alles super,doch ich kann nicht richtig den roten hintergrund auskeyen weil er nicht gleichmässig beleuchtet ist,oder garnicht beleuchtet.Wieviel Lichtquellen brauch ich um es Gleichmässig auszuleuchten.Ich mache alles mit Adobe After effects 7.

thx im voraus


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (21. April 2007)

genau 3 ... 
nein ehrlich gesagt ist das eine nicht zu beantwortende Frage.

Erstens ist Rot schon einmal eine nicht sehr gute Farbe zum Chroma keyen, da solltest du eher blau oder grün nehmen. Hat etwas mit dem Farbspektrum der Farbe zu tun.

Dann solltest du darauf achten, dass die komplette Fläche gut ausgeleuchtet ist und keine Schatten wirft. Durch verteilte Lichtprojektion jedoch verändert sich auch der Farbwert der Tapette, das heißt du musst ein wenig mit der Toleranz des Chroma keys spielen. Ein Tipp aus der Filmbranche: Um das Licht aus dem Scheinwerfer zu dämpfen und zu streuen kannst du Backpapier davor spannen. Aber nicht direkt vor die Lampe sonst hast du eine weitere Lichtquelle ;-)


----------



## Mark (21. April 2007)

Hi!

Diesbzgl. recht spannend:
Zur Ausleuchtung ... auch mit Leuchtstoffröhren
http://www.slashcam.de/info/zum-x-ten-mal--Blue-Box-Ausleuchtung-125873.html
...oder sehr schön über "retroreflektierende Flächen"
http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Tips/Blue-Screen-und-Keying-im-Eigenbau.html

@rot: im Grunde sollte es doch wurscht sein, was man da nimmt (RGB), nur da der Rotanteil in der menschlichen Haut recht groß ist, bietet sich Rot einfach nicht an. 

Hinzu ist ein gutes Ausgangsmaterial zum keyen natürlich besser: ein Drei-Chip-Kamera liefert da klarer getrennte Farben.

Zuguterletzt: häufig bietet es sich an, das zu keyende Objekt von Hinten rot anzustahlen um das "Spill" - blau in z.B. den Haaren - loszuwerden 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## chmee (22. April 2007)

Thema ChromaKeying:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6brdwY-dvU

Und rot ist - das hat Mark schon geschrieben - ein recht ungünstige Keyingfarbe, da sie der Hautfarbe recht nah ist. Deswegen nimmt man grundsätzlich auch im Farbkreis gegenteilige/entfernte Farben, wie zB Grün oder blau 

mfg chmee


----------

